# JTable verliert Fokus, wie offene Zelle schliessen?



## Verjigorm (19. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

wenn man beim Editieren einer Zelle ist und dann irgendwoanders hinklickt (ausserhalb der JTable)
dann bleibt die Zelle quasi im editierten Zustand hängen, bis man wieder irgendwo auf die JTable klickt.

Lässt sich die Zelle irgendwie "schliessen"?
FocusLost ist schonmal gut, aber geht das mit der Zelle?

Ich hoffe mein problem wurde klar 

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## André Uhres (20. Sep 2008)

Versuch mal, bei der JTable Initialisierung diese Property zu setzen:

```
table.putClientProperty("terminateEditOnFocusLost", Boolean.TRUE);
```


----------



## Verjigorm (22. Sep 2008)

Perfekt, danke, genau was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## thE_29 (22. Sep 2008)

Wie findet man raus, was man da alles übergeben kann? Also bei diesem putClientProperty?


----------



## Niki (22. Sep 2008)

Mich würd interessieren warum es für dieses Property zum Beispiel keinen setter/getter gibt? Kennt jemand den Hintergrund?


----------



## Verjigorm (22. Sep 2008)

Die "sauberere" Variante (?) ist ein FocusListener, mit focusLost und darin 
	
	
	
	





```
myTable.getCellEditor().stopCellEditing();
```


----------

